# Ron DeSantis Out of Breath in Video Prompts COVID Speculation



## Eric

Word is he's gotten two doses but no booster, he can't even complete a sentence here. Florida is a COVID haven right now and a perfect example of what's happening where they refuse to enact basic common sense restrictions and mandates.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1478834609236238338/


----------



## Edd

Yeah, his voice was shaky; not conclusive but interesting.


----------



## Eric

Edd said:


> Yeah, his voice was shaky; not conclusive but interesting.



When he starts excusing himself it only got worse and by the end he can barely get his words out. Unless he just ran a marathon he's got COVID, but then again so does most of Florida so it wouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## Citysnaps

Eric said:


> When he starts excusing himself it only got worse and by the end he can barely get his words out. Unless he just ran a marathon he's got COVID, but then again so does most of Florida so it wouldn't be a surprise.




Wouldn't want to be one of the unmasked people behind him.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

He has access to deep state healthcare, as did Trump, that the rest of us don’t have access to.  So he’ll be fine and railing against the deep state again in no time.


----------



## Alli

On the bright side, maybe he doesn’t have Covid and he’s just having early symptoms of heart failure. Oh wait…he doesn’t have a heart.


----------



## Joe

Yeah, something is up with that guy.


----------



## lizkat

JagRunner said:


> Yeah, something is up with that guy.




Fending off panic attack maybe.   It's tricky trying to kowtow to Trump while hoping to step into his shoes.


----------

